# Freebies not germinating good...



## rebel (Apr 10, 2014)

ive had trouble with freebie seeds not coming up.
 2 GSC failed. 2 Chill- OM, several others also.

 no trouble with purchased seed.
 anyone else ?


----------



## sawhse (Apr 10, 2014)

I had 4 for 4 pop on my freebies that I just got. Mine are green crack, cheese, black sugar rose and blue og.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't generally have germinating problems, but there are other problems.  My latest freebie--a fem Blue Thai, turned out to be a freebie *male* Blue Thai.  I am glad I caught it before it released pollen.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

I had some seeds that I bought not sprout, they germinated, but the just wouldn't do anything else..

Mine were g13 pineapple express
and kosher kush.. That is 50 dollars for those two seeds that didn't sprout.. Really sucked cause I wanted to make a cross from the pineapple express.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I had some seeds that I bought not sprout, they germinated, but the just wouldn't do anything else..
> 
> Mine were g13 pineapple express
> and kosher kush.. That is 50 dollars for those two seeds that didn't sprout.. Really sucked cause I wanted to make a cross from the pineapple express.



Ive run over a full pack of the Pineapple Express and it is all over the place pheno wise...  only 2 out of 7-8 ladies classified as a keeper here...   One was fairly pineapple-y & was best yielder of all and the other keeper reeked of ruby red grapefruit juice but was low yielder...  

 You really wanna make crosses with just whatever pops up??


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Ive run over a full pack of the Pineapple Express and it is all over the place pheno wise...  only 2 out of 7-8 ladies classified as a keeper here...   One was fairly pineapple-y & was best yielder of all and the other keeper reeked of ruby red grapefruit juice but was low yielder...
> 
> You really wanna make crosses with just whatever pops up??


No its not like that, I've been wanting to make a specific cross for a while, but every time I have tried with the PE something has happened and it didn't work out. 

The pheno I had seems to be the pheno a lot of other people seem to get also from g13, dense buds and low leaf to bud ratio, my avatar is of my PE. Mine tasted like fruit loops, so that wasn't exactly pineapple, but it wasn't bad either..

As it stands, if I have pollen from a plant, then I'm gonna use it.. I would much rather cross 2 plants and get all sorts of genetics than having to continue buying expensive seeds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> ....I would much rather cross 2 plants and get all sorts of genetics than having to continue buying expensive seeds....


 
 Why don't you clone?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Why don't you clone?


I do when I have a photo, but the end up in the flowering room cause I don't have space to keep clones or mothers.. I will have enough room for that when I move at the end of September. 

As it stands right now, I just don't have the space and the only thing I have going at the moment is an auto.. I mean I have a bagseed, but I don't even know if that is going to be female or not yet.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 12, 2014)

it maybe that ZAP they go through when passing through customs. that has something to do with not germinating. I have heard a few things about it myself.


----------



## sawhse (May 13, 2014)

I have the gsc freebies that you have rebel, and will let ya know when I try to crack them.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 13, 2014)

Sawhse, I just took down a GSC x Larry OG cross (I think they are calling it Boy Scout Cookie at MC).  I took it at 8 weeks.  A sample bud is tasting quite nice.


----------



## sawhse (May 13, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Sawhse, I just took down a GSC x Larry OG cross (I think they are calling it Boy Scout Cookie at MC).  I took it at 8 weeks.  A sample bud is tasting quite nice.



Yummy sounds good. minty lemon? Cant wait to try the gsc.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 15, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> it maybe that ZAP they go through when passing through customs. that has something to do with not germinating. I have heard a few things about it myself.


they could just be old beans the breeder dumped off on the bank to get rid of 
:confused2:
kinda odd different strains had the same problem 



@ OP  were the bought seeds popped at the same time the freebies were ?  maybe something was off on that try if they were done at separate times


----------



## DrKingGreen (May 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I had some seeds that I bought not sprout, they germinated, but the just wouldn't do anything else..
> 
> Mine were g13 pineapple express
> and kosher kush.. That is 50 dollars for those two seeds that didn't sprout.. Really sucked cause I wanted to make a cross from the pineapple express.



I just had similar issues with a G13 freebie, their Blue OG Kush. I dug it up today to see what went wrong. Looked like it started to grow and just ran out of nutes in the seed. Got to maybe 1/8" long. Also my Ak48 did the same, but was not a freebie . I knew when I saw that tiny white seed it wasn't going to be viable.


----------



## sawhse (May 19, 2014)

DrKingGreen said:


> I just had similar issues with a G13 freebie, their Blue OG Kush. I dug it up today to see what went wrong. Looked like it started to grow and just ran out of nutes in the seed. Got to maybe 1/8" long. Also my Ak48 did the same, but was not a freebie . I knew when I saw that tiny white seed it wasn't going to be viable.



I got mine to pop. She is a stubborn plant though.  i had some jesus og from sub i bought that a few did not make it. Sucks fer sure. So far my luck with freebies has been good. but i still have alot left from the 420 sale. I got those gsc regs i am excited about.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jul 1, 2014)

lust order from seedsman my last grow befor i plucked the last 2 well 5 died one was a frankinstein all doubled up and curled anyway i ordered more seeds and explained what happened and when my last bunch of seeds came they threw in extras to make up for the ones that were not good that is there policy,if your not happy let them no and they will fix things 1 time my whole bunch got caught by customs and i told them and they sent me out my exact order again that is how they operate they aim to please and give out free seeds plus they are super fast deliveryering888


----------



## rodroc (Aug 28, 2014)

rebel said:


> ive had trouble with freebie seeds not coming up.
> 2 GSC failed. 2 Chill- OM, several others also.
> 
> no trouble with purchased seed.
> anyone else ?



Guess store bought is always better


----------

